# Battle Thread 1



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

after what recently happened on Linda's thread here it occured to me it might be a good idea if we had separate battle threads rather than using questions from the few people who still find their way to this forum.We could use these 'battle threads' for popularity contests and ego displays and things like which treatment is best. I am not finger=pointing at anyone specifically here but that last display was spectacular.the subject for this 'battle' could be what I posted in response to eric's question on the chrisgeorge and tom thread, if you want to read it. That is my feeling that while Dr.P's hypnosis, Mike's tapes, and Melissa's tapes are all IBS-focused in the sense of being for IBS specifically, Whorwell's and Palsson's research supports hypnotherapy directed to IBS in the sense of unconsciously or hypnotically changed bowel function and there is reson to say this applies to Melissa's tapes (she was trained by Whorwell) and Dr. P's protocol but I see no reason to conclude this applies to Mike's tapes even though I think they are a good product.Bada


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

How about you just shut you mouth tom and leave once and for all. Stop talking about it and do it.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

A battle thread is what this entire forum has been turned into recently. When I first happened on this board over a year ago looking for help for my son, I received nothing but the utmost respect, kindness and assistance from the people who frequented this forum. Lately, it's turned into a pissing match with the entire purpose of helping people secondary to disproving one theory or another. It is truly a shame.I was well aware that there were a multitude of theories and therapies for IBS. I took the information given me here, did further research and decided on Mike's tapes. As I said before, they were the single most effective treatment for my son's IBS. I came back here with questions, concerns and finally a success story. Now, I certainly do not think that hypnosis will help every case of IBS, but I do not feel that is what is being said here. The people who recommend Mike's tape are people for whom they have been successful. There is nothing to disprove there. They've worked for my son and countless people on here. It saddens me greatly that someone will not get the information and assistance they need because of some schoolyard spat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2003)

Battle threads? I hope you're saying that with a grin on your face?







Can we not all agree to disagree without hurling all this pain back and forth at each other?How 'bout we all take a deep breath, blow it out slowly..... and give each other a hug?Please?  Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Fine. A good first step. Let's keep the schoolyard suff here and not tromp on newcomers. fortunately Linda has a therapist and Mark is a therapist so they'll be okay.Eric asked me and chrisgeorge a question on the other thread and I gave eric my answer. I would hope people would read the question and answer before jumping in but if they choose not to do that, fine.Let's also not dredge up the past history? I have my own perspective on that and I'm sure chris george also does.bada


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

BadaOn behalf of the group, I would like to apologize for the posting made by Nikki. I'm sure it's due in part to her lack of maturity.Chris


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

No, i mean it. Many times Tom has "Threatened" to leave.You don't need to apologise for me. I am fully aware of what i am saying.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Nikki, if you insist on attacking at least get your facts straight. eric is the one who threatens to leave and then comes back. i have offered to leave since my presence seems to set off controversy at times. since you keep popping in here to attack me I have to ask you to please let me know through bc or PM what i have one in the past to to upset you so we can resolve it in a mature way. i know you are are young adult but you are also a moderator, I think.Bada


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

What is bc? YOu did not allow PMs and if you insist on coming here an belittling what we talk about then i will not do you the courtesy of PMing you.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

> quote:BadaOn behalf of the group, I would like to apologize for the posting made by Nikki. I'm sure it's due in part to her lack of maturity.Chris


and


> quote:Nikki, if you insist on attacking at least get your facts straight. eric is the one who threatens to leave and then comes back. i have offered to leave since my presence seems to set off controversy at times.since you keep popping in here to attack me I have to ask you to please let me know through bc or PM what i have one in the past to to upset you so we can resolve it in a mature way. i know you are are young adult but you are also a moderator, I think.Bada


For some reason, there seems to be a preoccupation with my age which gets really irritating after a while. What has me being a young adult got to do with the way you and chris have handled yourselves. I am a moderator, very clever- you can read my profile.







I would very much like this forum to get back to what it used to be and for eric to come back. This is highly unlikely to happen when we still have two very volatile members that continue to make trouble.Even now eric is no longer with us, you try to make hiim look bad. The attacking originated with you two.You two really should be ashamed of yourselves? You are professionals. So start acting like it.Thankyou.Nikki.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I would just like to add my two cents in here...I have not been on this section of the IBS bulletin board for sometime now, mainly because my IBS has virtually disappeared thanks to the coourse of hypnotherapy I undertook some 18 months ago...I come back to find certain individuals verbally attacking members such as Eric and Nikki who have done so much for others, have gone out of their way and given much in their time to support others...what have they done to deserve such treatment? nothing.... you should be ashamed of your behaviour while these two very fine people have been out here supporting others what have you been doing?I am at a loss to understand why you continue to harp on about Nikki's age when from what I can see she acts in a more mature and rational manner than her supposed elders and betters.This is a 'support group' yes SUPPORT GROUP we are supposed to be here to help and support each other through the rough times...not use the bb as a sounding board for all your own petty inadequacies, jealousy and bitching sessions.All you are doing is showing yourself up and detracting from the real reson people come here - and that is for support...please take your petty behaviour elsewhere, people really dont want to be faced with such childishness when they come here.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Clair,To quote "How about you just shut you(?) mouth tom and leave once and for all" is NOT a mature response, nor very clever.The "my way or the highway" is an indication of a very young mind and hey - I don't even know Nikki.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Nikki, My email address is trbell###comcast.net and i do allow PMs.Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2003)

Time out at my place..... I'm serving wine and h'ors de oeuves.... freshly baked bread.... and freshly baked cookies.... Maybe once we've all had a chance to see each other's faces... and hear each other's voices... we may be able to look into each other's hearts and see past all of this pain?Let's get some things straight:1) We're all human2) We all make mistakes3) None of us is perfect4) There is no need to hurt each other5) There is good in each of us6) The reward of patience is peace7) Instead of arguing about who is right, who is wrong, who should leave, who should come back, what kind of therapy we should use, what kind of therapy we shouldn't use or do chickens have lips,... CAN WE PLEASE ALL TAKE A BIT OF TIME TO COOL OFF, RE-GROUP AND ADDRESS EACH OTHER WITH THE TYPE OF RESPECT THAT EACH AND EVERY ONE OF US DESERVES?Let's start by not making negative personal remarks about each other, perhaps?We're all sick... we all sometimes get angry... frustrated... and targetive.... but there is one thing that we can all do at this very moment to help heal the wounds that are cursing this forum: We can begin by looking to ourselves for the answers instead of blaming everyone else !!If each of us makes a conscious, concerted effort to treat everyone else with respect, dignity and love.... and if each of us takes responsibility for our own feelings as well as our own actions... maybe then we can move ahead positively and begin anew the business of healing?Evie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Evie, you keep asking and you see what keeps happening. Whadya gonna do? Like I said, change is inevitable.BQ


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2003)

I never give up, B.Q. I learned that from my husband, who has been discrimminated against and persecuted for most of his life. Change doesn't have to be bad.... Change can be better.It's all in our perspective.You know I think the world of you... and ya know what I'm gonna do? I'm gonna keep on keepin' on as long as there is a breath in me.Besides..... someone needs to be available to absorb all this flack???





















Evie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You do that Evie and I wish you well.I have my limits and have absorbed what I can.All the best to you. BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

(((BQ)))


----------

